
Lightning-Fast Templates and Web Components: Lit-HTML and LitElement - feross
https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2019/02/lit-element-and-lit-html
======
akmittal
Both these look great, But I dont understand Googles stand on Polymer now.
Does Polymer use this or Polymer and lit-* are going different direction

~~~
spankalee
lit-html and LitElement are products of the Polymer project. They're different
enough from the classic Polymer library, yet can be used interoperably with
Polymer because it's all just web components, that they deserved new names.

The classic Polymer library is in maintenance mode now. It's getting critical
bug, security, and performance fixes only. We're moving customers from Polymer
1 & 2 to Polymer 3, then from there we're encouraging them to incrementally
adopt LitElement, which again, they can do because they work together.

Our situation is quite different from frameworks because of web components.
First, we care more about web components adoption than any specific library.
Then, because apps can mix web components made with different libraries, we
don't have to bank everything on one flavor or specific set of ideas. That
said, we think lit-html is an even better solution than what we've had before,
and we're focusing on that.

~~~
nwmcsween
How does LitElement compare with something like hyperapp[1] or meiosis[2]? The
issue I have with $new_tool is trying to figure out what it offers vs the
competing tools and it's a non-trivial time sink.

[1]
[https://github.com/jorgebucaran/hyperapp](https://github.com/jorgebucaran/hyperapp)

[2] [https://meiosis.js.org/](https://meiosis.js.org/)

~~~
spankalee
Hyperapp isn't Web Components. We're able to freely mix Polymer and LitElement
components because the browser does it for us.

LitElement really is just Web Components with reactive properties and lit-html
rendering. Everything else is plain HTMLElement. Hopefully there's very little
to learn that's not standard and transferrable to any other web-based code.

I'm not exactly sure what Meiosis is, to be honest.

------
zeroc8
Are there any ready made components available yet? Something similar to
PrimeNG or Vuetify?

~~~
Technetium_Hat
Do the material web components count? They are being rewritten using
lit-(HTML|Element)

